# Killington- 11/04/07



## awf170 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yay, first day of the season.  Ended up doing 4 laps on Rime.  The top part completely sucked, but the bottom was actually pretty nice.  Here are some pictures:

Marc and Mark hiking:






A very icy trail:





View from the peak:





Dork summit shot:


----------



## awf170 (Nov 5, 2007)

Justin is wicked rad:





No comment...





Icy upper section:





Justin and Marc hiking up:





Justin skiing:





Random tele dude:





Parting shot:





And here are three dorky air shots of us:  (can a mod embed these for me, I can't figure out how to do it)

Marc:


Justin:


Me:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice!  Thanks for the stokage Austin.  All that other stuff I said about you is forgivin now.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and vids. Nice work.


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Yay, first day of the season.  Ended up doing 4 laps on Rime.  The top part completely sucked, but the bottom was actually pretty nice.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> Marc and Mark hiking:



I'd just like everyone to take note at how comfortable I look hiking with my hands on my duct tape grips on my non adjustable poles....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 5, 2007)

sweet! thanks for posting!  BTW nice tracks in that hairy looking ice :lol:


----------



## redalienx11 (Nov 5, 2007)

hey so im in one of those pics heheh that was a fun day. drove 8 hours one way for that day.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2007)

nice job guys.  thanks for putting up the pics and video.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice how was the landing after the big Booter????


----------



## awf170 (Nov 6, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice how was the landing after the big Booter????



The booter in the upper icy section landing was a sheet of ice.  Basically the same horrid conditions as the rest of the upper section.  I saw one person try to go off it, but they missed the take of because they it was too icy to turn.  The small booter in the lower section was pretty nice, despite the flat landing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah at first I was like...Wow those guys are hardly getting any air....but then I remembered that the landing was probably bad and that it's best to take it easy early season..


----------



## koreshot (Nov 7, 2007)

Plus not everyone is an aerial master that you are GSS.  For me, anything over 5 feet and my life flashes in front of my eyes.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Plus not everyone is an aerial master that you are GSS.  For me, anything over 5 feet and my life flashes in front of my eyes.



5 feet?   I get 1 foot off the ground and consider that big air!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2007)

I like small to medium sized booters...the big mo-fo booters over 40 feet scare the skeet out of me..


----------



## redalienx11 (Nov 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah at first I was like...Wow those guys are hardly getting any air....but then I remembered that the landing was probably bad and that it's best to take it easy early season..



However, about the time I was getting ready to leave, the ridiculously good looking Meatheads guys rolled in and started dropping some backflips, cork 5's, and switch 7's off of it. No lie.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 11, 2007)

redalienx11 said:


> However, about the time I was getting ready to leave, the ridiculously good looking Meatheads guys rolled in and started dropping some backflips, cork 5's, and switch 7's off of it. No lie.




Are you trying to say they are better then me?!  I think not.


----------

